# Reassemble a 1911



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Does anyone have a site or tips how to put the 1911 back together after a cleaning? The basic take down by the way.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

No but it's easy.

With the slide upside down slide the barrel in and throw the bushing on, then lay the guide rod on the barrel. If you want you can put the recoil spring on (closed end on rod, open at plug). Leave the slide upside down and slide the frame on all the way forward. Now flip the gun upright and move the slide back to the point the slidestop window in the frame lines up with the 1/2 moon notch in the slide. Look in the slidestop pin hole to make sure the barrel link is there, if not wiggling the barrel front to back will align the link hole with the frame's. Slide the slidestop in, and snap the lever end into the hole past the plunger. There's a mod that can be done to the lug or an old credit card can be used to wedge the plunger back making it easier to seat the lever. This helps eliminate that slip that causes an idiot scratch above the trigger. Once that's in place run the slide forward, install the recoil spring plug and spin the bushing to capture it. When I spin the bushing I push the slide back out of battery about 1/2" because there's less pressure and wear than with it in battery full forward. Do a function check and you're ready for the next shooting session.

If you knew that and wanted just tips:

Leave the slide upside down until fully retacted, in some guns the link can swing to the rear and bind.

Make sure you pick up the link with the SS pin, if you miss it and run the slide forward it can be a real PITA to get it back to pull the pin.

If the SS doesn't like to slip in easy, use the credit card or modify the lug to prevent the idiot scratch. I have a post somewhere in the 1911 section how to do it.

Push the slide out of battery to spin the bushing, unkess it's a milspec fit with sloppy fit. If it's a tight fit on the barrel it makes it easier to turn and retain that tightness.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

rex said:


> No but it's easy.
> 
> With the slide upside down slide the barrel in and throw the bushing on, then lay the guide rod on the barrel. If you want you can put the recoil spring on (closed end on rod, open at plug). Leave the slide upside down and slide the frame on all the way forward. Now flip the gun upright and move the slide back to the point the slidestop window in the frame lines up with the 1/2 moon notch in the slide. Look in the slidestop pin hole to make sure the barrel link is there, if not wiggling the barrel front to back will align the link hole with the frame's. Slide the slidestop in, and snap the lever end into the hole past the plunger. There's a mod that can be done to the lug or an old credit card can be used to wedge the plunger back making it easier to seat the lever. This helps eliminate that slip that causes an idiot scratch above the trigger. Once that's in place run the slide forward, install the recoil spring plug and spin the bushing to capture it. When I spin the bushing I push the slide back out of battery about 1/2" because there's less pressure and wear than with it in battery full forward. Do a function check and you're ready for the next shooting session.
> 
> ...


Thank you that did it!!!! I had a time lining up the take down pin again. I am just happy I won't have to do it again for a while. lol....


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

No problem. If you're talking getting the barrel link in line, yeah some want to mess with you. If it swings freely you can just tilt the gun and it drops in line, but some have hitches in the swing and get stubborn. That's an easy cure and sometimes it points to a problem of lower lug/guide rod crashing.

Snapping it in past the plunger can be a trip sometimes also, if the plunger tube is long or the plunger is on the strong side it can make it a pain. Even ones that snap in pretty easy I do the mod to, not so much for making it easier on the plunger but occasionally you'll slip and jam the plunger in the slide clearance groove. That's a PITA, so the notch mod lets it glide right into place.


----------



## krell1 (Feb 2, 2014)

My 1911 is a real bear to disassemble and put back together. It's a custom done by John Giles. He made the guns so tight the slide is difficult to take off and back on. The bushing is so tight a wrench is a definite must. So far I've avoided the idiot scratch but in some cases I don't know how. The language that comes out of my mouth when I'm reassembling is not fit for print.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

krell, if you don't have a full length guide rod try pushing the slide back 1/4"+. It's a PITA but once you get the hang of it it takes pressure off the bushing to turn easier. I put the frame on my thigh and when I get the slide back I lock the 2 together with that hand. I then straddle the plug with 2 fingers wrapped over my wrench and push it down and engage the bushing, then giver her the twist.My wrench is the one that blocks the plug from flying out, I want to say an older Cylender&Slide but not sure.

I have to bail out now but I'll stop back tonight and link to my post with the SS mod, it makes installing it soooo easy and basically eliminates the chance of the plunger catching in the slide slot. If you've done that you know a few cuss words fly then too.

Found it pretty quick, here ya go: http://www.handgunforum.net/general-1911-area/36837-how-prevent-idiot-scratch.html


----------



## 1911crazy (Jul 16, 2015)

I use the bushing wrench to disassemble and assemble. It holds the spring down when turning the bushing.
Now with the slide upside down with the spring and guide in it I turn the bushing so it holds the spring and guide to the rear. Make sure the link is vertical. Then I slide the frame into the slide and install the lever. Hold the muzzle up turn the barrel bushing. Put the slide in full battery. Put the thumb safety on. Now put the spring and sleeve on down and capture it on the bushing. Then put the wrench on it and turn it into place.

After having cancer I'm still weak.


----------



## miketx (Jul 20, 2015)

I've got two 1911's, but only one has an idiot scratch. That makes me half ass right?


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

miketx said:


> I've got two 1911's, but only one has an idiot scratch. That makes me half ass right?


A half wit?


----------



## Combat Weapon System (Jun 28, 2018)

Being half assed is still better than being all ass lol.:smt023


----------



## mroland40330 (Dec 12, 2021)

shaolin said:


> Does anyone have a site or tips how to put the 1911 back together after a cleaning? The basic take down by the way.


----------



## mroland40330 (Dec 12, 2021)

shaolin said:


> Does anyone have a site or tips how to put the 1911 back together after a cleaning? The basic take down by the way.


----------

